# A/C experts



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Would this be good to use in my enclosed trailer I ain't really wanting to do a whole lot of cutting in the walls and everything and if these works what is a good one and size for a 16x8.5 trailer and what kinda holes need to be cut in the trailer just a drain hose or what.....
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...rizontal1-3-_-NA-_-203515591-_-N#.UQCKe4e9KSM


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

i think u forgot to post something

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------

if your talking portable acs they are worthless i had one when i had my camper and didnt do any good especially if u hav no insulation


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Fixed now I have heard they suck then I have heard there awesome....idk though as I never owned one that's why I'm asking you that have


----------



## james83 (Oct 31, 2012)

i think 9000 was what i had and i had a roof ac too and the portable didnt help my roof ac out at all plus u will have to have a whole about the size of a dryer vent for the exhaust


----------



## dogsbreakfast (Sep 29, 2012)

Likely a 4" to 6" hole for intake and exhaust....plenty big to cool a trailer that size....if it has decent R-value in the walls.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Those don't do jack squat with the heat here. Does your trailer have a roof vent? AC goes right in place of the roof vent! If it doesn't, it's a 14x14 hole in the roof....


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

No it has side vents but I would have to weld braces up for the roof ac, but how reliable are they and how much maintenance for a roof one....I was really wanting to have a portable one but keep hearing different opinions that way easy little hole and simplification


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Welding braces are easy. I would say they are super easy and maintenance only thing I do is change or clean air filter every couple times I use it. My camper is a 94 original ac. My enclosed was a 2001 no probs with either.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

So I pretty much weld 2 braces crossing the side braces to make a square pretty much....then cut hole in roof mount ac and seal it up correct.....then just plug it in to my receptacle


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

thats literally all there is to it, you can hard wire or make a plug from the 110v wiring, but I always hard wire them on a breaker. I used a 4/8 mini sub panel to an l14-30 outdoor generator plug, all under 100ish to do


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

i had one in my first enclosed trailer, it would cool the trailer off really well. It was a 12 ft thou, not very big. The part I did not like was having the unit take up space on the floor, and the having to have a duct and vent , then having to drain the water, it will cool the trailer but it was more annoying than it was worth to me.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Roof A/C is the best way to go. - The unit on our 24' enclosed is from an 80's camper that got dumped out near my house........lol. It will freeze you out of the trailer if you leave it maxed out.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

The camper dealers might have a used one for a good price mabey?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

O finding it or getting it isn't the problem......it is the install I'm more worried about but I think I have it figured out somewhat now.....


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

...nevermind the CL link I had posted, unit not working

My dad has a big coleman off a '91 pace arrow mh we parted out a few months ago; works good. Actually have two, but keeping one for when we get our 28' trailer.


----------

